# Fall in the Adirondacks.



## Pappy (Oct 10, 2021)

Upstate NY a most beautiful place for fishing and camping and snowmobiling, etc.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Oct 10, 2021)

In my travels, I only got as far North as Delaware County. It was so beautiful up there.  The Adirondacks are even more beautiful. Must confess that I envy those who live in that great region.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 10, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> In my travels, I only got as far North as Delaware County. It was so beautiful up there.  The Adirondacks are even more beautiful. Must confess that I envy those who live in that great region.


I am in Florida now but I did live in upstate NY most of my life. My dad  and I would spend as much time as we could fishing in the hundreds of lakes there. A little out of the way lake we called Spy Lake was a favorite. Small but full of fish.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 11, 2021)

A few photos from fall in the Adirondacks.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 11, 2021)

Just gorgeous!  I love the fall colors, particularly the red trees.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2021)

Great photos Pappy!  I love the Fall, it's my favorite season.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Oct 12, 2021)

@Pappy ~ any apple trees in the old backyard?

My fave apples:  NY Golden Delicious =


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 12, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> @Pappy ~ any apple trees in the old backyard?
> 
> My fave apples:  NY Golden Delicious =


No. Here in Florida I had two orange trees but a disease took them out.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Oct 12, 2021)

Pappy said:


> No. Here in Florida I had two orange trees but a disease took them out.




Years ago I planted an avocado tree with my Grandpa. Sadly it was destroyed by a hurricane. Trees are living things and it's almost like losing a family member so I know the feeling.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## old medic (Oct 16, 2021)

Grew up in the Catskills, spent many a day roaming the Dack's


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 16, 2021)

Also a transplanted Noo Yawkah. Also miss the fall in the Northeast. And Pa & Va.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Oct 16, 2021)

How I wish I had friends who lived in the area who owned many trees bearing golden delicious apples and who would send me a box full of them every year.  If only there was some way to find a magical lamp and genie who would grant my every wish. I'd have a home there, have tons of apple trees, eat fresh apple pie every week, and drink lots of fresh well water.  

D@mn how life is so cruel to me and made me live in the big cities!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## oldiebutgoody (Oct 18, 2021)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 189835





Are there any trains still operating on these tracks?

Years ago passengers trains were abundant but mostly disappeared by the late 1960s.  Sad that they are not used anymore. What lovely views they gave to their users!


----------



## Jondalar7 (Oct 18, 2021)

Thanks for posting such beautiful pictures. Here in the high desert of Nevada there are not many trees to watch turn. I often think of a trip just to see the fall colors. OOO I have been looking into a train trip coast to coast. Now might be a good time!


----------

